
Messages and notifications without intermediaries via JSON - re_dmitriy
https://refl.me
======
re_dmitriy
An easy and secure way to receive messages and notifications (native) directly
from web services to your mobile device using only JSON.

Full documentation for developers and all features:
[https://refl.me/docs](https://refl.me/docs)

